# Sears Tractor Parts Diagram Needed



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i just bought a 1983 craftsman tractor for $50. put a new needle and seat kit in the carb and regular maintenance and it was good to go. I went on the sears site and the model number and serial number came up invalid, so i wanted to know if anyone here could help me out. Model# 502.602111 Serial# 0903,,, thanks


----------

